# Just signed up



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to take a moment and introduce myself.  I live just south of Pittsburgh, PA.  Started lifting a few years ago.. but only recently started to push myself.  I'm about halfway through my first cycle of Super DMZ rx.  I've never used a prohormone or gear before this...  this stuff is pretty sick.  I've been gaining on every lift and finally caught (and passed) my lifting partner on just about every lift.  This is completely unheard of for me.  I'm so pumped.  I have a bottle of Methyl-drol sitting here as well once I've completed my pct from the Super.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Pittsburgh63* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome, we are glad our product is working for you.  Good for you and good for us.  Glad you are here


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 28, 2011)

Haha... for sure.  I love it when it's good for everyone.  Wish it was always like that.  You know?


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 28, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Haha... for sure.  I love it when it's good for everyone.  Wish it was always like that.  You know?



I do know and that is why we try to product the best products that we can.  No hype, just results.  We all share the same passion, so why not produce realness


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 2, 2011)

whitemike370 said:


> welcome


 

Thanks man... I appreciate it.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome...!


----------



## mlc308 (May 11, 2011)

hello, welcome to IMF


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## zok37 (May 12, 2011)

Hello Pittsburgh63, welcome to the forum


----------



## Oitepal (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## nickg923861 (May 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## hotrodthelovegod (May 19, 2011)

gear up and push some weight and see some gains!!


----------



## tyzero89 (May 19, 2011)

gotta love the enthusiasm this board brings


----------

